# Timing Chain



## dbug31 (Feb 25, 2007)

Any idea how much it should run for a replacement & installation? (I know it's quite a pain)

We were quoted $1k, she did say it could be less, but didn't want to low-ball us.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Altima Idiot (Dec 18, 2006)

First of all, how many miles on the car?? How do you know its the chain? They are not supposed to be replaced they are supposed to last the life of the car,that is what mostly everybody tells me.


----------



## Ez2nV (Mar 13, 2007)

Most of the time when the timing chain goes bad it breaks, and you'll mess up the head/valve depending if its a interrupt or non interrupt engine. I'm unaware of what they told you, and unaware of witch type your car has(i believe its a non interrupt witch means your pistons didn't hit your valves). Did they tell you this. Price wise should cost between $750-$1000. Price all depends on what is broke and what needs to be replaced. Are you sure its not the lower timing guide that is making the noise?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've never seen a chain go bad on an Altima. They often get noisy. If it is on the upper chain, the fix is to remove the two upper chain guides. If it's on the lower chain area, they updated the plastic guide to a metal backed guide, but I've yet to see the plastic guide be an issue on the twin cam engines...only the single cammers. There are TSB's that address both these issues. Price is also affected by what is actually being replaced. There are two tensioners, two chains, two cam gears, a crank gear, a main gear, seals, guides....If I remember correctly, Nissan warranty used to pay 4.7 hours for the lower guide and 1.9 to remove the upper chain guides. So, depending on how far you go, I would estimate 10-13 hours labor on the retail end for both chains and gears.


----------

